# Tom Clancy has passed on



## GeekDavid (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, he didn't write in our genre, still, he was one of America's best known authors.

Tom Clancy Dead: Celebrated Thriller Author Dies at Age 66

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Oct 2, 2013)

I like Tom Clancy a lot. Rumor has it, he was investigated by the CIA because of his detailed, and accurate accounts of military equipment and espionage activities.

"Writing is most of all an exercise in determination." - Tom Clancy

I've always liked that quote.


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 2, 2013)

Sad news indeed. I never read a Clancy book, but I've seen some movies based off of them. It definitely felt like he invented his own genre. He'll be missed. RIP.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 2, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> I like Tom Clancy a lot. Rumor has it, he  was investigated by the CIA because of his detailed, and accurate  accounts of military equipment and espionage activities.


I remember that in his book "Marine" he lists the people [lots of them by name], ships, units and establishments that helped him. Page after page... I think all the CIA needed to do was read the acknowledgements


T.Allen.Smith said:


> "Writing is most of all an exercise in determination." - Tom Clancy
> I've always liked that quote.


It's a very good quote... and true in many ways.


----------



## FatCat (Oct 2, 2013)

Just heard this on the radio on my way home from work, really a bummer. Rainbow Six is one of my favorite books and I enjoyed a lot of his non-fiction works as well. Atleast he passed on with a great legacy, which is more than most can hope for.


----------



## Pemry Janes (Oct 3, 2013)

Never read one of his books either and I didn't expect to hear this news.

And the quote is very insightful.


----------



## deilaitha (Oct 4, 2013)

My husband loves Tom Clancy.  We have a lot of his books.


----------

